# Hive Beetles



## chipperbraves (Dec 23, 2011)

I have a yard in Columbia, sc and the only pest I've noticedare hive beetles. These are aggravating. What kind of medication can i use to treat these little pests? Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

AFAIK, _Checkmite+ _is the only registered 'medication' labeled for small hive beetles: http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Check-Mite-Plus-10-Strips/productinfo/481/

Alternatives include a variety of beetle traps. Here's one: http://www.blueskybeesupply.com/beetle-blaster-bb-1/


----------



## Stephenpbird (May 22, 2011)

chipperbraves said:


> Any help is appreciated!


This might be helpful. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tydo9rABsK4


----------



## chipperbraves (Dec 23, 2011)

Is checkmite effective?


----------



## e-spice (Sep 21, 2013)

chipperbraves said:


> I have a yard in Columbia, sc and the only pest I've noticedare hive beetles. These are aggravating. What kind of medication can i use to treat these little pests? Any help is appreciated!


Do a search on Freeman beetle traps. They're a game changer and no hazardous chemicals to deal with.


----------



## cdanderson (May 26, 2007)

You have to keep on top of Hive Beetles here in SC. They can be devastating. Most of the beeks that I know do not use checkmite. They use a variety of beetle traps - some work, some don't, some work sometime. Keep your hives strong - beetles will take over a weak hive quickly.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Keeping your hives in full sun helps here in AL.


----------



## Beardedbee1 (Feb 10, 2015)

John Plutarch at georgiabees.blogspot.com has some very good beetle traps for sale and the medication you put in them. Also has a youtube video about the hive beetle traps. Installation and how well these work


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

chipperbraves said:


> Is checkmite effective?


Very, but it contaminates your comb. I would not use it.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

SHB maybe the only pest you have noticed. But, they are only a small problem. As long as your hive stays strong you won't have a hive taken down by SHB. The pest you will never see coming is Varroa unless you actively monitor. A lot of times people complain about the SHB sliming a hive when the truth is the Varroa had already weakened a hive to the point where SHB finished them off. But, the bee keeper never saw the mites so they blame loosing the hive to SHB because they are obvious. If you want to treat for something treat for Varroa. An oil try for stationary hives works pretty good if you absolutely think you have to do something for the SHB. I'm in the heart of SHB territory and I don't do anything at all for beetles and very rarely do I have a hive get slimed. Sure all my hives have beetles but, the bees keep them under control. That's been my experience anyway I hope it helps.


----------



## chipperbraves (Dec 23, 2011)

I don't want to use something that contaminates the comb. If varroa is a problem to consider, what is a good treatment for them? I've always been treatment free, that's why I'm trying to find something effective.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm not saying you have to treat. I'm just saying unless you monitor for mites they may sneak up on you. It's easy to get aggravated at the SHB because you can see them when you open the hive. Learn how to do a sugar shake or alcohol wash to monitor for mites and forget about the SHB. 

In my opinion the most effective mite treatment on the market right now is by far Apivar. But, it is a true synthetic miticide. But, it doesn't build up and contaminate your combs like Checkmite and Apistan. There are several other treatments that are considered softer like Apigaurd (thymol) Mite away quick strips (formic acid) But, both have temperature ranges where they work best. There is also Oxalic Acid. 

I'm not trying to change your mind about being treatment free. But, I do think everyone would do good to monitor for mites. Even if you decide not to treat you will have a better idea of why a hive may have died if you knew the mite counts were too high.


----------



## HIVE+ (Jan 4, 2012)

I know I'm coming late to the game and perhaps should start a new thread, but I was looking up SHB and read on "bugspray.com" that roach motels were a good lure and bees couldn't/wouldn't access the poison. It might be you would want to use these away from your hives to monitor and intercept migrating beetles, after and if you are successful at eliminating your present infestation; maybe put one near the entrance to lure newly arrived beetles.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 2, 2005)

Do a search on the Beetle Baffle that prevents the beetle from crawling up the side of hive. This is a new invention by Haynes Haselmaler 110Stegal Road, Carriere,MS 39426. His website is www.beetlebaffle.com. I have not tried his product, but I met him and his wife at SC & NC State Beekeepers Meeting.


----------



## Dave1958 (Mar 25, 2013)

I read recently that SHB lay eggs among brood, similar to varroa. We need to select hygienic behavior to eliminate larvae. They talked about SHB originating in Egypt, so full sun makes sense, it won't kill beetles. The other thing I've wondered is Egypt has 2 types of climate. Delta farmland and dry sand. Dry land might make reproduction more difficult for them. Just my thought, can't prove(yet)


----------



## quattro (Oct 2, 2014)

My first hives this year are all being installed with the beetle baffles and sbb. I will report on their progress. I have also installed the beetle jails on top with just oil (don't want to bait them) to see if they get to the top. What time of year would I expect to see them show up in a new hive? I also have installed screens over my vent for the inner cover to keep them from bypassing the baffles (though I am still feeding with a top feeder). I bought some of the beetle barns, but have yet to deploy them.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Most of the people I know in your area use their hive tool... and seem to derive a lot of satisfaction from squishing them. They also don't seem to have a problem as long as they don't allow a hive to be weak. Does it seem strange to you to put an insecticide in a bee hive? Last I checked the taxonomists were still calling bees insects...


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Strip of microfiber cloth on your topbars, bees will chew it and make it fuzzy beatles will get entangled won't trap the bees


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

If you have screened bottom boards, I've had very good results controlling SHB by putting diatomaceous earth on the screened bottom board. Bees chase the beetles through the screen, they get covered in the dust and it plugs up their breathing holes and they suffocate. Any larvae that fall through also suffocate. You just have to be sure the bees can't get to the dust, or they too will suffocate.


----------

